# Living / Working in Dubai??



## heleninoz (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi there.. 

My husband, son and I are thinking of making the move from Australia to work in Dubai. One thing that is making us want to make the move is the opportunity to live a good life and make some money! Plus the fact I am from the UK and will be nearer to home!!! 

What we REALLY want to know is ... are we best to get things sorted before we leave, jobs, houses etc.. or are we best to go there, check it out and go from there?? 

My husband is a Carpenter, I am a PA and our son is only 17 months old so will need to be in child care if I work... 

Hope someone can help me out and give me some good ideas..


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

HI and welcome to the forum,
I and another few Aussies would suggest you think long and hard before making the move over.
Of course, it depends on what type of lifestyle you have back home, but for most Aussies here, it has nothing compared to where we have come from. ( doesnt mean we dont like it here- but I haven't met an Aussie yet who is here for the long haul- we all miss Oz too much)

Your husband would not work here as a carpenter, as carpentry jobs are given to workers from the sub continent (India and Pakistan usually), and they earn about $7 Aussie dollars a DAY ( thats a good wage)...You could never survive on that here ( or Oz)

He would be better doing supervision work, though depending on the company- it also doesnt always pay well.

Im not trying to be negative here- just honest.

To rent a 2 bed villa here, will set you back about 200,000 dhs a year ( which is paid upfront - and equate to about 70,000 Aussie dollars)
Child care and schooling are equally expensive ( basic schooling starts at a MIN of 30,000 dhs a year - $10,000 Aussie)

I would secure jobs before arriving, as you are more likely to be able to negotiate a better deal, though if you have the money, a trip here 1st is always a good idea ( you can get a visit visa for 30 days)

The Emirates isnt considered a "hardship posting" anymore and contrary to many myths - the roads here are not paved with gold. Sure, for some, good money can be made, but the working hours tend to be longer than many other countries.( sure it is supposed to be 40 hrs a week - but that doesnt exisit for many)

The cost of living is very high, so I advise you to have a read through some of the recent postings about costs.

Im afraid, your line of work may also not pay much also. ( depending on who you work with/experience)

I suggest you also speak to an accountant who specialises in Aussies living overseas...even though there are no taxes here ( some are hidden taxes) - living here, doesnt mean you will not be taxed when you return home...so seek advice 1st !!!

Hope this helps a little
Cheers


----------



## heleninoz (Sep 23, 2008)

wow.. thanks very much for the quick response and info you pointed out..

we do have some friends who are making the move over there as we speak so guess we will just chat with them and see how they go first!

it's not that we don't like aussie, we love it, but i'd like to be closer to the uk but hubby refuses to live there.. for obvious weather reasons!! so we thought the uae was in the middle ish!

we'll think long and hard though


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

All we want is for people to be aware, that the cost of living is very high here, and if you dont research the move properly, then you will find yourself in an awful mess here.
Many, many people have to head home after the 1st year ( some dont even last that long), as they were unaware how expensive life was here.

Sure, for some, there is good money to be made, but for many, the costs of housing + schooling nearly cripple them.

Some employers will give a housing allowance, but for many this still isn't enough, and they have to dig money from their own pockets. ( especially if it is a fixed allowance, and their rent increases the next year).

Good idea to chat with your friends and gauge the chance of employment opportunities from them..


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> All we want is for people to be aware, that the cost of living is very high here, and if you dont research the move properly, then you will find yourself in an awful mess here.
> Many, many people have to head home after the 1st year ( some dont even last that long), as they were unaware how expensive life was here.
> 
> Sure, for some, there is good money to be made, but for many, the costs of housing + schooling nearly cripple them.
> ...


What she said. (Again!!) I have seen first hand people having to go home because they didn't do their homework. It's heartbreaking to watch, let alone live through. And even if the company does pay housing, schools etc, you still need to fork out alot of your own money initially on things like curtains, washing machines etc etc. So you really have to research carefully. 

Have yet to meet an Aussie who plans to be here forever. One told me 10 years and I nearly fell over!!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

There is nothing to say that hasn't already been said.

A really good high level PA can make about 10,000dhs a month here, give or take. 10,000dhs = $3225 a month aussie. 

Be warned that alot of PA/Admin positions go to indians and filipinos, and they get paid about 6000dhs a month which = $1935 a month aussie.

Go to monstergulf.com and have a look for PA positions that list they want a westerner.

As for Carpentry, they all go to the indians/pakistanis/filipinos etc etc, your hubby would have no chance getting into it here unless he's willing to work for peanuts!!

So let's do a hypothetical... Your hubby ends up in a supervisory role in a carpentry company. You can expect him to make around about 15,000k per month, give or take.
You will earn let's say 10,000 dhs a month.

So your combined income will be about *25,000dhs *per month.

A 2 bedroom apartment will set you back anything from 150,000dhs to 200,000dhs.
200,000dhs = $64,000 aussie.

You need to pay the whole year's rental upfront. Which means you will need to get a loan for one year's rent.

A 200,000dhs loan will be paid back at approx 18,000dhs a month including interest.

You need to pay a security deposit to DEWA of 5000dhs, and a 5% commission to your real estate person which would be say another 6000dhs (approx).

Plus you could possibly have to buy curtains, a cooker/oven, washing machine and fridge. On top of that you need furniture. Allow 30,000dhs.

A small car brand new will cost you 40,000dhs. A used 4X4 will be about 25,000dhs.

Childcare I am not sure about it but I presume it'll be expensive - allow 10,000dhs a month.

Groceries for the three of you will be about 2000dhs a month 

Your first month in Dubai will need to pay for
-Cost for Rent, 
-Dewa and Rent Commission, 
-Furniture and Appliances, 
-Childcare and
- a New Small Car 
So, your first month in dubai will cost you approximately 293,000.

After all the big chunk of money has been paid, you will just have rent, monthly dewa bill, internet and TV bill, grocery bill and childcare bills
18,000dhs for rent
500 for monthly dewa bill
800 Municipality Tax
500 for TV and Internet
10,000 for childcare
2000 for groceries

This is all approximate, but your cost of living will be approximately 31,000dhs a month.

You will only be making about 25,000dhs a month.

Choose carefully.


----------

